# Marvin is home!



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

We got our little pup 2 days ago. I have been on the run ever since! I have to admit I didn't quite 'get' how busy I would be with him. But I am absolutely head over heals in love, and so is my 15 year old daughter. Even my husband seems to be taken with him. He is a frisky little guy though and my photos are all blurry - so I can't post a good one right now.

We have been spending our days in the yard saying 'potty' and 'poopy'. And, walking up and down the sidewalk receiving admiration from neighbors and anyone who walks by. The puppy socialization bit is no problem! But, I'm not getting much else done. 

Potty training is a bit iffy - he is only 8.5 weeks. He's pretty good, really, but there have been just a few accidents. We're trying to go out, out, out as much as possible, and he has some newspaper in his pen as an option, which he has used. I love going out to water the plants and having him follow me around. What a little buddy! He is so proud of himself - he can already hop up to the first step of the porch steps. He seems to know his way around here already! The cutest thing is running and sayng 'pup pup pup' and having him run after me! I'm smitten. What a good little dog.

Is it normal that they poop like 5-6 times a day?? It's prolific. But, tiny. A little flick with the garden trowel and who knows where it went. 

I will post photos as soon as he sits still long enough! Aw he's so cute!!

Carol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Carol! Can't wait to see baby Marvin! What color is he??


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

He's black with little greyish eyebrows (awwww) and legs and chest - and a little of the same greyish color around the mouth.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Now I'm really curious! Hope you can post the pics soon!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OH NO!I have a thing for those cute havs with the brows!:eyebrows:  
He sounds so cute Carol.......I can't wait to see him!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup. Yes we want lots and lots of pictures, he sounds like a cutie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He sounds adorable and what a fun time your family is having!

Welcome,
Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! Remember to post hoto: as soon as you can!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He sounds great....*

just a warning. We were told no grass except our fenced backyard until 2nd parvo shot [tomorrow thank goodness!] Just keep him safe!

Love the name Marvin. Too cute!!

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute!

Yes, they do love to be your lil' shadow/helper!!

My vet told me 3-4 days was the norm as far as going poop, but maybe he's just excited and getting adjusted to his new home and going more? I would ask your vet about it if it worries your. Or, he may just be a tad bit constipated if he's only going a tiny bit each poop session.

Can't wait to see pics!









Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Carol!! Cant wait to see the pictures. For the first few weeks my guys went 3, 4 ,5 , or sometimes 6 times a day. Once they settled into a food & potty routine it was 3-4 times a day. It will lessen I am sure.

Please post pics soon, he sounds adorable!!!
Laurie


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations - I can't wait to see Marvin's picture.

I have a young one too - Nico is nearly 12 weeks and we got him when he was 9 weeks old. I'd say he poops (and has since we got him) 2 or 3 times a day. Peeing is a different story - he does an awful lot of that! It must be fun to show him off. Nico wouldn't budge from our yard for the first week and a half and did not like walking on his leash. We've now gotten him to walk small distances on the leash but it's a slow process. Have fun!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats!!!
I too was concerned when i 1st got Tripp. He pooped 5-6 times a day! I ask my vet & she said he was fine & that can be normal. They werent runny or anything. He was 7 months when i got him. He just turned 1 two weeks ago & now is down to 3-4 times a day. Arent they so much fun!! 
Did you read our other thread when where we talk about 'butt baths'? :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sunnygirl, have we seen pics of your Nico yet?? We LOVE those pics!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulation on your new puppy.  We want pictures please!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congats! Puppies are so much fun. A huge adjustment, but fun! Post pictures soon. I am in need of a puppy fix!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pup. Just remember...we will not let you forget to post pictures. We need our puppy fixes! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Why does'nt Melissa just set up the forum so that you cannot submit messages without adding an attachment first?? That should work.. 

:biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't it funny how fast these little ones get to us. My husband did not want another animal, now he thinks Smarty is the best one we have ever had. New and different every day, have fun.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*Marvin*

OK, Guys, I feel like I did when I had a new baby, except I am now menopausal and have a new puppy. I have lost my mind! How do I attach a photo? I have been like this ever since the puppy came home. I have a Mac and nothing I do seems to work.

Carol


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*Marvin*

Here is Marvin! I'm trying this photo to see if it worked. It's a bit blurry, but I'm sure you understand! 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1540&stc=1&d=1183170284


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*More Marvin Pics*

http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ment.php?attachmentid=1542&stc=1&d=1183172715


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing the love!:tea:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Marvin is such an adorable little boy, thanks for the pics.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG I love his markings! What a face! Too cute. 

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is so cute and reminds me of the Marx brothers. Just give him a cuban cigar and you've got yourself a Havanese Marx. ound:

I do love those facial markings! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's older.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice looking little man.....Starvin.....Marvin....:biggrin1: 

I really like his colour with the black and what appears to be a slight grey underneath. It's a real nice contrast. Very sweet Pup.

Congrats....:drum: 

Derek


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Marvin is adorable, just simply absolutely adorable. Enjoy him!

Janet


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all your nice comments! We are packing up to go on a 2 week trip up to our cottage in Northern Wisconsin. Wish us luck with the travel and change of routine! It's going to be so fun to have him there and a bit of a challenge. I have a feeling next summer will be easier.

He is taking a nice long nap while I get the house ready to leave. This will not last.

Carol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awwwww..lokkit that cute little whiskery mouth! He has a rather develish grin. :eyebrows: Congratulations!! I bet he keeps you hopping!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Please give this cutie a cuddle and a kiss from me.
What a cutie, Congrats !


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby. Good luck and "Hav" fun.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*Marvin on vacation*

We're having a great time with Marvin up here at our cabin! He is not going to know what happened when we get home and have to put a leash on him. He has changed so much - very very full of energy and beans! He likes to play in the shallow water and even went in swimming a couple of times. He is great at going on walks with me along the lake path, and today he took his first (very careful) boat ride. The only problem is the ticks which I have been pulling out of him daily! I will post photos when we return home. He seems to have doubled in size between 8 and 10 weeks.

Is this a typical problem - I can't stop kissing his little face!!

Carol


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Bruts and Roxie send their best.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carol-
Marvin is a cutie!We will look forward to seeing some new pictures when you get back home!:whoo: hoto:


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

*marvin*

I am not sure if these photos will attach or not, but I hope, here are a few photos of puppy Marvin (and my daughter)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! I love the black and tan markings!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a doll! I bet you guys are having a ball with him!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You have a beautiful daughter and a cute pup!:eyebrows:
Keep the pictures coming.....we all love them!He looks kinda like Ibkar's Monte...


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! Yes he does look like Ibkar's Monte! His non-black areas are mostly grey, with hints of tan here and there. 

Here's a cute story - my husband, who has been resistant to the whole puppy idea - had to get up early this morning to deal with our cats. Marvin was in his crate and woke up, so he brought Marvin into bed with him!! Even I haven't done that! Then he had Marvin wake me up with little puppy licks. Too cute.

We have an alley behind our house, and a neighbor throws a ball for her golden retriever back there. Marvin loves to chase the golden, who is very patient with him. Back and forth, back and forth. Great exercise and too cute! 

He had his vet appointment yesterday for his second shots. 4.12 lbs at 11 weeks. He's going to go on penicillan for a week because he was exposed to some deer ticks when we were up north. We now have frontline to use, but I didn't know it could be used on puppies. Duh. Of course the vet said he was the coolest dog she's ever seen.  Well, not in those words exactly but I knew she was thinking that.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your puppy is a cutie and so is your daughter.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thanks!!! I agree on both accounts!

Carol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very cute children- human and furbaby. Have fun with them both.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.....both are dolls!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a cute dude he is--thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheryl,
Just have to say I love your avatar pix.Brutus and Roxie are just exact opposites of each other.One big,one small,one mostly white with black,one mostly black with white.....adorable!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin at 12 weeks. He's the little guy. What a sweetie - he is walking much better on a leash - if I use a harness and a detractable leash and we are keeping very busy together.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Marvin is just ADORABLE! I love the black and tans!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is adorable...congrats on getting your First hav and good luck with MHS.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is very cute so we expect a lot of photos!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marvin---another cute guy!:drama:
 Makes us all want another puppy!


----------

